# ECA STACK



## #dragon# (Jan 14, 2011)

hello guys have any of you tried this brand of fatburner.

I ordered dimond labs but got these sent instead.


----------



## Jimbo 1 (Jul 25, 2010)

They look ok got the same but with yellow top same label & ingredients


----------



## tommyboy123 (Jun 12, 2007)

Hey guys,

I was looking for a fatburner.

Used to use Venom i think it was called but was years ago.....would get the same stuff now but heard its way weaker these days.

Dont know too much on over the counter ECA stacks as the Epherdrine cant actually be the real deal? Thought it was illegal? Or is it just a herbal version?

Anyway enough with the questions!

Dragon let me know if the tabs are any good.

Jimbo thats like the best pic of an **** ive ever seen!

Tom.


----------



## #dragon# (Jan 14, 2011)

tommyboy123 said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> I was looking for a fatburner.
> 
> ...


It is illegal to sell over the counter pure epherdrine products.

Thats why i am asking if anyone has tried this one in the picture.

The guy i got them from said that most of the eca stacks out there are the same product but just a different label.


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

You can buy cheste-eze over the counter in boots chemist which contains pharma grade ephedrine and you can add caffeine (pro plus) and aspirin to it to make a proper ECA stack


----------



## Jimbo 1 (Jul 25, 2010)

Try the ones you have if they are no good try here used these before just add aspirin & caffeine

http://astronutrition.com/diet-energy/ephedrine-ephedra/ephedra-150-tabs.html


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

Jimbo 1 said:


> Try the ones you have if they are no good try here used these before just add aspirin & caffeine
> 
> http://astronutrition.com/diet-energy/ephedrine-ephedra/ephedra-150-tabs.html


Its not ephedrine though, its still ephedra.

Chest-eze is actual ephedrine


----------



## dannw (Apr 7, 2010)

in the eca stack (chest-eze) how many tabs do you take? as I believe each one contains 18mg?


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

A good split is 30/200/50 (eph, caff, asp)

So 2 tabs would be good


----------



## dannw (Apr 7, 2010)

Thanks mate, would that be before exercise..


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

2 or 3 times a day for fat burning.

It can be used before exercise as a good energy boost


----------



## Burner (Jun 22, 2010)

Can anyone confirm the ECA pictured above is real ephedrine? I have the same ones, bought from a UK supplier, which makes me suspicious. Chesteze does seem the way to go


----------



## Hampy71 (Jan 18, 2011)

Can't see why not. I bought these from uk and they come with good reviews.


----------



## #dragon# (Jan 14, 2011)

The guy i got my eca stack from said that dimond labs

Have not been produced for ages and the guys who sell them just re lable

There ecas as dimond labs.


----------



## Hampy71 (Jan 18, 2011)

#dragon# said:


> The guy i got my eca stack from said that dimond labs
> 
> Have not been produced for ages and the guys who sell them just re lable
> 
> There ecas as dimond labs.


Well I suppose there is no way of knowing for sure.


----------



## Andrew Jacks (Sep 29, 2010)

That's the reason you should source supplements from reputable dealers, good example is the forum sponsors here


----------



## Hampy71 (Jan 18, 2011)

Andrew Jacks said:


> That's the reason you should source supplements from reputable dealers, good example is the forum sponsors here


Everything I have bought from them has been fine and there us no evidence whatsoever to suggest they are re-packaging fake products! Or is there???


----------



## Jimbo 1 (Jul 25, 2010)

G-man99 said:


> Its not ephedrine though, its still ephedra.
> 
> Chest-eze is actual ephedrine


Yes didnt notice that will get some Chest-eze next time i do a stack,


----------



## mulldog0687 (May 19, 2011)

hi i did try the eca stack but it made me feel weak and drowsey after i had trained and been a boxer i have 3 sessions a day so was feeling weak after the first session so i just tried taking the epherdrine instead and still i felt weak but it cut me from 88 kg to 75 in just a month n harf dont get me wrong i worked hard but then after fiight i stoped taking it and u seem to put the weight back on quicker iam now taking a legal tablet called lipo x 6 any one ever used them ?


----------



## Jimbo 1 (Jul 25, 2010)

Try this one i never slept for two weeks lol

http://www.newimagesupplements.co.uk/1_x_EPH_25+/p38777_155319.aspx

Always check there is Ephedrine on the label


----------



## Scooter (May 18, 2011)

ive seen a few eca 30+ on ebay but you can never be to sure until you here it from the horses mouth


----------



## Addoctor Magnus (Nov 18, 2008)

Glad this thread's here...was going to start one exactly the same!

Bought 3 bottles of the Eph25+ (exactly same as the initial photo), but not that impressed.

I was taking 3 tabs every day, but didn't really feel any different - no "buzz" that I was expecting from the eph and caffeine. At the time, just assumed I must not be very sensitive to stimulants.

BUT....then I bought some Chest-eze! Took one and a half tabs (27mg of eph) and within 45 mins could definitely feel the ephedrine.

Has anybody else tried both products?? Bit gutted that I feel like I've wasted £50!

PS. Anyone wanting to buy Chest-eze, pharmacyfirst.co.uk allow you to order 3 packs (27 tabs). All other websites sell only one per order


----------

